# How Much Water to give puppy, food help!



## Abbey0424 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi! My boyfriend and I have had our little Abbey for two weeks now in our home! She is 9 weeks old and weighs 5 lbs. She is tiny! We give her access to unlimited water daily, but because of that nonetheless she is constantly going to the bathroom. Is it OK to restrict her water consumption to help with the housebreaking, or should she have unlimited water daily? Thanks!! 

Abbey also was fed Eukanuba large breed puppy food from the breeder, and so we having been giving her that during her two weeks with us thus far. She doesn't seem to eat much during her 3 daily feedings. I have noticed she is gassy and burpy from the food, is it ok to do a gradual switch? Thanks!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

A puppy's bladder is not fully develops and he or she needs to urinate more frequently than an older dog. That is why puppies need to go out more frequently. Keep fresh water available at all times.

It is fine to gradually switch puppy food.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new bundle of fur! Pictures?

5lbs, she must indeed be tiny! Has she been seen by a vet just to ensure that she is healthy? 

Not eating for the first few days and even first couple of weeks is pretty normal. Our guy (16lbs at 8 weeks!) didn't eat more than 1/2 cup a day for the first little while, now he's an eating machine. Our breeder purposely fed them quite a bit before she let them go so that they wouldn't loose too much weight if they stopped eating. 

Your girl, however, is pretty little and it's been two weeks so I would definitely focus on getting her eating normally. Watch her weight and definitely see a vet if she looses any weight (despite not eating well our guy still gained 3 lbs a week). Generally, puppies will start eating more after a couple of weeks. Some of the things you can try to get her to eat, if you haven't already, are:
-ensure that you leave food out for only 10 minutes or so, then take it away, even if she hasn't eaten. Serve food again at the next mealtime. This will hopefully cause her to eat instinctively when she does get fed. Don't worry if she skips a meal.
-sit with her as she eats and pretend to be "eating" the food too. Eating in puppies is triggered by the rest of the litter eating. Stir it around to get the smells of the food going. Don't distract her during dinner time. Just sit there for ten minutes and focus on the food.
-some people suggest not changing food for the first little while but we started mixing the food almost from day one (mostly because our breeder was feeding a low-grade food). It was suggested we use a fish-based food because it smells stronger and dogs like smelly things. Worked like a charm (though it does smell!). We use Orijen Fish. Never had any problems with diarrhea.
-adding yummy things like wet-food or real meat usually works to get her eating but it backlashes when she won't eat anything but cooked chicken! The vet might suggest you do this, however, if she needs to put on weight. You can try adding a little bit of cottage cheese, that works but again, you can quickly create a picky puppy if you do this for any more than a couple of days.

I would say if her eating doesn't change over the next few days with these techniques see a vet.

About the water, we did restrict Cosmo's water for the first 3 weeks but be sure to offer water often, on a regular schedule so you don't forget. We also don't give him water after 8pm.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Unlimited water but you can pick it up an hour or two before bedtime to improve her chances of making it through the night.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I remember taking Hank out every 20 min. at that age, they pee a lot! I'd still keep clean, fresh water always available. How much are you feeding her? And how much does she actually eat?


----------



## Abbey0424 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you! She has been to the vet, and she is healthy! She went last week and she actually gained a pound from when she first went, I guess she is just tiny! The breeder let the puppies "graze" so I think the 3 times a day feeding schedule is what she needs to get used to. We will keep giving her unlimited water and taking her out!


----------

